# Never too old....



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Could be the start of a new career.

Today's email:

Hi Ralph,

We are writing you to offer you the role of CASHIER in the Festival's upcoming production of LOVE AT THE RIVER'S EDGE in St. Louis 24:1, and Brussels, IL. The details are as follows:

Producer: SHAKESPEARE FESTIVAL ST. LOUIS

Venue: St. Louis 24:1, and Brussels, IL

Directed by Kathi Bentley

Role: CASHIER

First rehearsal: August 19, 2019

First performance: September 13, 2019

Final performance: September 14, 2019

Should I take the part?

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

To be, or not to be, that is the question: Whether 'tis Nobler in the mind to suffer The Slings and Arrows of outrageous Fortune, Or to take Arms against a Sea of troubles,......Shakespeare, Hamlet


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Of course you should take the part.....you get to handle money.....what other part could you possibly want....unless it was the leading male role. How did they come about offering you Ralph? Did you try out at a rehearsal?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Of course you should take the part.....you get to handle money.....what other part could you possibly want....unless it was the leading male role. How did they come about offering you Ralph? Did you try out at a rehearsal?
> 
> Regards, Mike


The Shakespeare In The Streets organization is sponsoring this play based off an adaptation of As You Like It. Part of it takes place in Brussels, Il. in Calhoun County. The producer, director and writer came herelooking to get a feel for what people are like hereabouts and how they behave.

I was invited to their sit down, and, of course, being kind of shy, I gave them a lot of info about the locals. I told them that I was 21 before I learned that there was religions other than Catholic or Lutheran (which is the God's honest truth). The producer asked what other religion and I answered "Italian" (I married one).

The play has the part of Cashier at the local grocery store where some GDT's show up and the Cashier talks with them about "Catholic or Lutheran?" I read the lines for the director, offered some comments about how we would really talk.

They asked me to fill out an application and, Voila!, here came their email.

I'm taking it.

Ralph

"All I gotta do is act naturally." Buck Owens and the Buckaroos


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Ralph, it is great they wanted it to be correct to culture. It is good you and maybe others helped. Is this going to be broadcast in any media especially over the internet? As to Catholics and Lutherans, here it was Baptist and Methodist. Oh, there were others sprinkled here and there but about it. Today guess they are all here, amazing the difference in beliefs.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Palmettokat said:


> Ralph, it is great they wanted it to be correct to culture. It is good you and maybe others helped. Is this going to be broadcast in any media especially over the internet? As to Catholics and Lutherans, here it was Baptist and Methodist. Oh, there were others sprinkled here and there but about it. Today guess they are all here, amazing the difference in beliefs.


German/Irish heritage hereabouts with a touch of others thrown in for good measure. It took me years of living in Chicago to realize that my sentence structure was not proper English and that caused a lot of confusion as well as insulted some people.

In German, the verb always goes at the end of the sentence such as "To the store, I go." I still, especially around here, to that way tend to talk. (Just couldn't resist!)

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

"Tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow creeps in this petty pace from day to day to the last syllable of recorded time, and all our yesterdays have lighted fools the way to dusty death. Out! Out! brief candle. Life's but a poor player that struts and frets his hour on the stage--then is heard no more. It is a tale, told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing." --Shakespeare.

"That that is, is."


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

"There once was a man from Nantucket..."

Only Shakespeare I remember is "I work with none, but with awl"


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats Ralph. That sounds fun.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Living in the area I do and working with the public I do meet people from many areas. I find the local culture differences to be so interesting and the local accents, which means everybody but "me" who ever me is saying listen to their accents. lol I really enjoying hearing "old" Southern and really find it little hard to understand but also enjoy the "Boston" accent a great amount. We are are stronger when we honesty appreciate our differences yet work for the good of each one.


----------

